#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-20
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<maclin> ypwong,hi
<ypwong> maclin, 见到 jackyu 吗？
<ypwong> maclin, 找他开会呢 :)
<maclin> 马上，在找地方了
<ypwong> http://www.china-cos.com/news/detail/news_id/18.html
<ypwong> 目前基于开源的操作系统在安全性上存在很多问题，无论是乌班图（Ubuntu）还是安卓，都已经出现很多公开的安全缺陷，更有很多隐蔽的安全漏洞
<happyaron> ypwong: 真新闻只能呵呵呵呵了……
 * happyaron 这新闻
<ypwong> :)
<ypwong> maclin, 你用什么命令compile?
<FJKong> haidian那个地下怎么没权限创建一个子项目
<ypwong> 什么子项目？
<FJKong> 创建一个皮肤项目
<FJKong> https://code.launchpad.net/haidian
<ypwong> 不用创建啊
<ypwong> 弄一个 branch 就好
<FJKong> 上传到自己帐号下？
<FJKong> 那不是所有人都能看了?
<ypwong> FJKong, to ~haidian-team
<ypwong> FJKong, just fowarded you an email
<FJKong> thanks
<FJKong> New branches for The Haidian project are Embargoed.
<FJKong> I only can import a branch
<ypwong> FJKong, what does that mean?
<ypwong> what's the problem?
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<ypwong> maclin, 见字请回复 :)
<FJKong> on top right of lp page, it shows that
<maclin> ypwong，刚看到，你是说SW吗？就按照他的README文件说明的去编译的
<FJKong> I am no sure if it's about permission problem
<ypwong> maclin, debian/control 里的 build-deps 全装上了？
<ypwong> build-depends
<maclin> 没有去看control文件，我是按照他的说明，使用apt-get build-dep安装了依赖，应该都有吧
<maclin> 你试了一下吗？
<ypwong> 我还没试呢
<ypwong> 你最好用 fakeroot debian/rules build 来 build 一次
<ypwong> 这是包生成必须执行的命令，所以肯定没问题
<ypwong> 其他的编译方式，有可能出问题，比如他们的文档没更新。。。
<maclin> 好的，我马上试试，那需要debian包下载下来对吧？我之前是直接branch的
<ypwong> maclin, 不用下 debian 包
<ypwong> source code 就行
<ypwong> Use apt-get source xyz or bzr branch lp:ubuntu/software-center  to get the source
<maclin> ypwong,刚才切换到1404上测试了一把，报错是一样的
<maclin> 不过在1404上虽然会报缺少包的错误，但是编译可以通过，编译生成的bin中的文件也可以执行
<maclin> apt-get source和bzr branch两种方式都试过了，从我们调试学习的角度，这个目前影响不是特别大，主要是不知道缺少这些包会不会导致其他问题
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-21
<tan_> 大家好
<Guest84684> nick tan
<Guest84684> 请问 ubuntukylin 还在招聘开发人员吗？我对这个很感兴趣，
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-22
<ypwong> maclin maclin3 :)
<ypwong> 哪个是真的? :)
<maclin3> 刚才开个会，我用手机登的，稍等
<ypwong> JackYu, 今年会不会有 wallpaper contest?
<JackYu> ypwong, 会有的，正在准备宣传:)
<ypwong> JackYu, 好!
<JackYu> 近期启动。
<ypwong> 奖品是 macbook pro with retina display? 呵呵
<JackYu> ypwong , 呵呵，这次可能不给那么高了。以“征集”为主，而不是“大赛”。
<ypwong> JackYu, 对的 :)
<maclin> ypwong，我上来了^_^
<ypwong> JackYu, 近期会有其他社区活动吗？
<JackYu> ypwong, 一月份壁纸大赛启动，二月份 UK问答系统上线，暂时还没有其它规划。
<JackYu> ypwong, 你有木有其它建议？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-23
<ypwong> JackYu, everything alright for alpha2?
<JackYu> ypwong, not really. Will done today:)
<ypwong> JackYu, any help needed?
<JackYu> ypwong, qa test for a2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/310/builds
<taotao> 帮忙检查一下，uk的官网是不是登不上了！
<JackYu> taotao, 我这不是ok的，你再试试？
<taotao> 应该是我这边的网络问题！
<taotao> ok了，vmware的问题！
<JackYu> 好的～
<ypwong>  看戏啦 http://www.letscorp.net/archives/61113
<JackYu> ypwong, 我怎么打不开呢
<ypwong> JackYu, 要翻墙吧
<JackYu> 呵呵，截屏发我邮箱一下？
<ypwong> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-worldlook-1002346-1.shtml
<ypwong> 被转载了
<ypwong> JackYu, https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/letscorp_archive/archives/61113
<ypwong> or https://s3.amazonaws.com/letscorp_archive/archives/61113
<JackYu> ypwong, 噢，呵呵
<JackYu> 看到了～
<ypwong> 做得不错 http://jumpstart.firecrackerbang.co.uk/
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-24
<happyaron> http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/l10n/
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-25
<ypwong> Test
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-19
<ypwong> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1365466 #14 是哪出錯？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365466 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not apply language system wide" [Medium,Triaged]
<happyaron> ypwong: that's expected for current set up of Ubuntu image
<ypwong> happyaron, 能翻譯嗎？
<happyaron> 不是翻译的事情，要改程序的
<happyaron> 要在程序启动前就设置语言，但nm早就启动了
<ypwong> happyaron, nm?
<ypwong> happyaron, it's fcitx
<ypwong> happyaron, comment #14
<happyaron> ypwong: that's also because started before ubiquity starts the session
<ypwong> happyaron, but some are translated and just "pinyin" is not?
<happyaron> ypwong: I guess you meant ibus?
<happyaron> ibus engines are standalone process
<ypwong> happyaron, yes, ibus
<happyaron> processes started before ubiquity triggers the locale change can start in correct language
<happyaron> ibus framework itself is started before ubiquity, but engines are loaded later, so g-s-d has changed the locale as per ubiquity's request.
<ypwong> happyaron, so the pinyin engine is not aware of the locale change?
<happyaron> I think it could be loaded too early
<happyaron> guess at login time
<ypwong> happyaron, need your help to upload ubuntu-kylin-default-settings to vivid: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk
<ypwong> happyaron, pls also help to upload the fix in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1370353 to trusty
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370353 in unity-china-music-scope (Ubuntu Trusty) "when I turn off online search option, it still display search results in Dash. " [Medium,Confirmed]
<ypwong> happyaron, one more thing :) if you have time can you sponsor my package? https://mentors.debian.net/package/libcangjie
<ypwong> just an upstream point update
<ypwong> nothing special
<happyaron> ypwong: please target experimental
<happyaron> ypwong: anything that's not approved to jessie should not land in unstable at this time
<ypwong> happyaron, yup, have forgotten that
<happyaron> :)
<ypwong> happyaron, will ubuntu auto import experimental packages?
<happyaron> ypwong: no, need request sync
<ypwong> happyaron, ok
<ypwong> happyaron, experimental now
<happyaron> ok
<ypwong> thanks!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-20
<ypwong> happyaron, can you upload default-settings today, want to test with daily image before alpha2
<happyaron> ypwong: surfe
<happyaron> sure
<happyaron> ypwong: uploaded
<happyaron> ypwong: seems sogou QA submitted the issue about GNOME notification support
<ypwong> happyaron, i don't want to "fix" that
<ypwong> should be a new feature
<happyaron> ypwong: product says it's a bug, not feature at her side. cuz it's new environment but the same product requirement...
<happyaron> I think it's on your plate to discuss with her, xD
<happyaron> FJKong: what's your progress on memory fixes? I'm triaging bugs again..
<ypwong> happyaron, ok
<ypwong> jzheng, happyaron, FJKong: please comment in the youker-assistant blueprint with your ideas
<FJKong> ypwong: o
<ypwong> JackYu, do you want to enable Partners repository by default?
<ypwong> 里面有 skype
<JackYu> ypwong, yes. How?
<ypwong> JackYu, 可以在 default-settings 弄
<JackYu> 好的。那你提一个bug，我让pishuilu来做
<happyaron>  FJKong ?
<happyaron> FJKong: 咋不理我
<FJKong> happyaron: 哪儿不理你了？
<happyaron> FJKong: 14:26 < happyaron> FJKong: what's your progress on memory fixes? I'm triaging bugs again..
<FJKong> 我说了啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 没说
<happyaron> FJKong: 没发出来吧
<FJKong> 我说roll back 没收到？
<happyaron> 没有
<FJKong> 。。。
<FJKong> 等等吧 正看着呢
<happyaron> FJKong: 最快下周一可以发布
<happyaron> 所以你得抓紧了……
<FJKong> 知道了
<ypwong> JackYu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1412679
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412679 in Ubuntu Kylin "Include partners repository" [Undecided,New]
<leonaldo> ？
<leonaldo> 大家好哈，新人报道
<ypwong> hello
<ypwong> leonaldo, hi
<ypwong> leonaldo, did we talk in google hangout?
<leonaldo> hihi, ypwong
<leonaldo> Yes, Anthony
<leonaldo> I'm interested in UbuntuKylin and want to learn/test and contribute to it.
<ypwong> leonaldo, you can grab the daily build from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/
<ypwong> leonaldo, that's great :)
<ypwong> leonaldo, if you have a spare machine, you can install the daily image and play with it. Or you can install in virtualbox
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
<leonaldo> ypwong, ok
<ypwong> leonaldo, the launchpad page for ubuntu kylin is http://www.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin
<ypwong> leonaldo, if you found a bug, you can report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+filebug
<ypwong> sj, hi, are you shijing?
<sj> ypwong :yes
<ypwong> sj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1408511 可以关吗？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408511 in Ubuntu Kylin "No display of Theme in the Appearance Settings" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<leonaldo> ypwong, ok, great, thanks a lot. let me try it now
<sj> ypwong : 不能关，uk的显示空白，ubuntu显示正常
<ypwong> sj, 明白
<ypwong> leonaldo, have fun :)
<leonaldo> ypwong, :)
<ypwong> sj, 我记得好像那是正常的
<ypwong> sj, 因为 uk 的主题不是原来几套中的
<sj> ypwong：1404 也没有显示
<JackYu> leonaldo, welcome and thanks
<ypwong> leonaldo, 对了，这里可以说中文
<sj> ypwong：现在测试uk安装正常，ubuntu竟然安装不上
<ypwong> sj, haha
<ypwong> sj, 不科学
<sj> ypwong，是啊，我心里没底
<leonaldo> 好的好的哈
<ypwong> sj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1408249, 只是 UK 的软件有这个问题，其他没有？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408249 in Ubuntu Kylin "All the icon of UK application show as ? in launcher after open them" [High,New]
<sj> ypwong：主要是uk的软件，小企鹅的‘键盘布局图’功能，也会显示问号
<pishuilu> ypwong：bug#1412679 描述的意思是要默认添加这个源：deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner
<ypwong> sj, 非 uk 的软件有问题吗
<ypwong> pishuilu, 是的呢
<sj> ypwong：没有
<sj> 点了几个应用都没有
<sj> 问题
<ypwong> sj, ok, 你先把有问题的都写到 comment
<sj> ypwong：ok
<pishuilu> ypwong：我看系统安装完成后的sources.list文件里，默认是把这个源注释掉的。我是不是得找到哪个地方配置一下，让这个源默认不被注释；或者直接将这个源添加到ubuntukylin.list文件里面？
<happyaron> FJKong: 叔啊，看微信
<ypwong> pishuilu, 我看 https://gist.github.com/moonwitch/11100762 可以通过 preseed 设，但我们可能没法用 preseed?
<FJKong> happyaron: 现在崩溃搞的差不多了
<happyaron> FJKong: 嗯
<happyaron> FJKong: 我今天发的那几个邮件里，还有null pointer和out of bond access
<FJKong> 内存还是回会涨 我晚上要测一下搜狗的那块代码
<FJKong> 你那工具是啥 具体步骤怎么跑 我这边自己跑一下
<happyaron> cppcheck --enable-all .
<FJKong> 就行啦
<happyaron> 嗯，就会打报告
<happyaron> 我正在做到自动编译里，每次提交自动跑
<FJKong> 额 我这有这个命令
<pishuilu> ypwong: 对的，我们没法用preseed；还是直接添加到ubuntukylin.list文件里面吧
<FJKong> 却提示没有enable-all这个参数
<FJKong> 为嘛
<ypwong> pishuilu, 不行的话试试在 default-settings 跑 apt-add-repository
<ypwong> pishuilu, 不想写到 ubuntukylin.list 里
<FJKong> happyaron: version info 1.61
<FJKong> happyaron: 哦 知道了
<pishuilu> ypwong: 好的，我可以试试
<happyaron> --enable=all
<happyaron> ypwong: 不能apt-add-repo
<happyaron> ypwong: 那个只能加ppa
<happyaron> ypwong: 直接uncomment掉sources.list里的那行就行
<ypwong> happyaron, 可以的啊
<happyaron> 额？
<ypwong> sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner"
<happyaron> 哦
<pishuilu> ypwong: 估计可以，我明天试一下
<ypwong> pishuilu, 好的
<JackYu> happyaron, 麻烦传一下UKSC的最新版本，https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/
<happyaron> JackYu: uploaded
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks~
<happyaron> :)
<front242> hello
<front242> my desktop client not sync, all time is syncing but no sync
<front242> not is possible upload files, sorry for my english
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-21
<pishuilu> ypwong，用命令sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner"是直接添加源到sources.list文件，安装的时候sources.list文件会重新生成，所以这种方式应该不行
<ypwong> pishuilu, ok 那我们再想想别的方法
<leonaldo> 能问个跟开发无关的问题吗？我在vmware的虚机装了个1404kylin，想卸载open-vmtool，装上esxi提供的vmtool，却找不到open-vm-tools这个包
<leonaldo> 但是查看又能找到xserver-xorg-video-vmware和xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<leonaldo> 我的问题是：Kylin是自动安装open-vm-tools吗？
<ypwong> leonaldo, open-vm-tools不是缺省安装的
<leonaldo> ypwong,噢，收到，多谢哈
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-01-25
<LocutusOfBorg> hi folks, did anybody had a change to look at libsdl2 sync I did for xenial?
<zhangchao_phone> hi ,It has what effect?
<LocutusOfBorg> the version changed from 2.0.2 to 2.0.4 with a ton of bug fixes, but theoretically the same API/ABI
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-01-27
<happyaron> ypwong: all updates are uploaded, should migrate from -proposed in the coming hour
<ypwong> happyaron, yo
<ypwong> yay
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-01-28
<hikiko> hello everybody!! :)
<handsome_feng> hi :)
<hikiko> I won't miss the meeting this time!! \m/ :D
<handsome_feng> yeah └(^o^)┘
<handsome_feng> hi, meeting time
<handsome_feng> welcome, marco
<hikiko> hello
<handsome_feng> seems there is someting wrong with his calendar  :(
<hikiko> I told you!!!
<handsome_feng> what ?
<handsome_feng> let's waiting for marco?
<hikiko> sure :)
<handsome_feng> and eleni, have you read the Agenda of this meeting ?
 * hikiko reads 
<handsome_feng> About the plan, Do you have some valuable information?
<handsome_feng> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin/Meeting/2016/20160128#preview
<hikiko> well I can tell you about the 3rd
<handsome_feng> cool
<hikiko> because andrea is the one who knows the most about lockscreen
<hikiko> and marco is doing the launcher
<hikiko> I added a feature on unity
<hikiko> shadows for the shaped windows
<hikiko> (those that are not rectangular for example oclock that is round etc)
<hikiko> the gtk ones etc
<hikiko> Now, we have a serious bug to fix in compiz/unity (performance related) but I don't know much about it yet we ll have a meeting with Will and he will explain us
<hikiko> if you have something we could help
<handsome_feng> seems those work have write in the blueprint of 1604?
<hikiko> We didn't updated the blueprint yet I think
<handsome_feng> ok...
<hikiko> It was in Trello and should automatically go to launchpad I guess..
<hikiko> I'll look at it :)
<handsome_feng> fine
<handsome_feng> And do you know something about unity8 , ubuntu core ... ?
<hikiko> not much, there was an email in the list at some point I think from willcooke maybe he knows better
<hikiko> let me find it
<handsome_feng> Fine, Think you !
<handsome_feng> thank you ...
<hikiko> mmm no it was an update on mir tasks
<hikiko> I don't know :)
<hikiko> but maybe will knows
<handsome_feng> ok , i think maybe i shout sent an e-mail to him :)
<hikiko> yes probably :)
<handsome_feng> hi, willcooke :)
<hikiko> hello willcooke :)
<handsome_feng> Is there anything new about the plan of 1604? eleni told me that the blueprint is out-of-date
<hikiko> I updated it!
<hikiko> a second ago... :p
<handsome_feng> wow, cool !!
<handsome_feng> And about the snap ? anything new ?
<hikiko> I don't know :(
<handsome_feng> ：）
<handsome_feng> maybe marco will not come today :(
<hikiko> oh wait maybe he is travelling
<hikiko> there's the fossdem in brussels
<handsome_feng> oh, I really admire him, maybe i should call him next week
<hikiko> :D
<handsome_feng> Do you have anything else ? eleni
<hikiko> not really, do you need anything from me?
<handsome_feng> not too, so maybe let's wrap up this meeting ?
<hikiko> sure :)
<hikiko> have a nice rest of the day!
<hikiko> and happy holidays :D
<handsome_feng> Thank you !!!!  See you next year(chinese year) !!
<hikiko> hahaha
<hikiko> happy new chinese year!
<handsome_feng>  \^o^/   bye! eleni
<hikiko> bb!
<Trevinho> Sorry guys. My phone was dead and I got no notification :-(
<hikiko> hi Trevinho
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-01-20
<imjoey> 问一下，UKUI 社区有 port 到 Fedora/CentOS 的计划吗？
<imjoey> 请问这里有社区的人吗？ 问一下，UKUI 社区有 port 到 Fedora/CentOS 的计划吗？:-) 谢谢。
